# OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does this look positive to you!!?



## sammie18

OMG!!! Ok a little heading well I started my period may 9th it ended may 13th, May 16th my nipples got extremely sore and then my boobs, My boobs and nipples have been sore since may 16ths so they have been sore for almost 3 weeks now. I have been getting light cramps on and off threw out the day since may 26th. Well i took a test last week and it was a negative well last night i got sick to my tummy and ended up sleeping on the couch. My tummy got real sensitive to a febreze fabric refresher I love the smell of it, and last night i smelt it and i about threw up, i new somthing was up, sooooo this morning i took the big test! And its was POSITIVE!!! IM sooooo excited!!! I thought id show it!! Looks positive right!!!!!


https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/msammys/PG.jpg


----------



## welshcakes79

yup sure does, congrats hun, here's to a H&H pregnancy xxx :)


----------



## Samo

that is soooooo a :bfp: :) congratulations!


----------



## Uvlollypop

i dont think that could be more positive hun congrats


----------



## Emsi76

Whoo hoo!! BFP!

Congrats!


----------



## tansey

Congrats!


----------



## sammie18

Thanks everyone!!! YAY!!!!!! Im so happy i got pregnant natrual, I was going to have to get fertility drugs but look it happened by itself!! Yay i dont have to spend money on somthing i dont need haha


----------



## dannigizmo

Yep def postive! Congratulations. Have a happy and healthy 9 months! xxx


----------



## holsx

Sure does, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :) :) :) xXx


----------



## Mummy2B1806

100% - Definately pregnant

I'm sooooo excited 4 u hun:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jolyn

congrats hun xx


----------



## Vickie

Defo a BFP! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## nicola647

*CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY WOOOO **HOOOOO* :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## momandpeanut

Most definatly a :bfp::bfp::bfp:

Congratulations 

:happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Deffo a positive to me!!

Congrats hun!!


----------



## maybebaby

I don't think that could look much more positive!! Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## HAYS

yep hun thats a defo positive!!

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## babe2ooo

congrats


----------



## LeaArr

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## carmen

Very Clear :bfp: ..... Congratulations


----------



## dizzy65

yup sure does look positive congrats on your :bfp: :hug:


----------



## maz

yippee - congrats hun


----------



## JASMAK

Congrats


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## Tishimouse

What a fabulously clear picture. It's a sure winner and CONGRATULATIONS are in order missy.

Hope you are not feeling the effects of the Fabreeze anymore and ready to get down to some serious baby growing. Best of luck and good health to you.

:flower:


----------



## Beltane

Baby on board! Congrats!


----------



## biteable

congrats hun,heres to a happy and healthy 9mths xx


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats on ur :bfp:


----------



## Barneyboo

\\:D/:bfp::happydance:


----------



## Capuru

https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k14/xox0xo/aerocharm/glitter/congrats/01.gif


----------



## NeyNey

YAY!! - Congratulations sweetie!

:wohoo:


----------



## Lois

That is the most positive positive I've seen so far! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## gemma24uk

yep thats positive alrite ha ha well done hears to a happy and health 9 months xx


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations chick xxx


----------



## Chellebelle

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations hun! xxx


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congratulations honey x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

congratulations on your bfp


----------



## fein&waiting

that is quite the BFP! congrats


----------



## genkigemini

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/congratspreg1.gif


----------



## anamaz

yeah it does hun 
congrats


----------



## Donna79x

Congrats on a very clear BFP.... heres to a H&H pregnancy :happydance:

xx


----------



## Mynxie

congrats


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## sammie18

I got it confirmed today im going to be a mommy!! YAY!! Thanks to all you guys!!!


----------



## Newt

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
congratulations
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## elm

CONGRATULATIONS!

:hug:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ding Dong you got a BFP. congrats.xx


----------



## tink

:happydance:well done!:happydance:


----------



## Mamafy

Many congratulations!! :D


----------



## itzybitzy

big congrats!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/graphics/6/congrats7.gif


----------

